# Budding chef, young boy cooking in rural China



## dafox (Jul 2, 2020)

I really enjoyed watching this.

Watch "we all live under the same sky, but have different horizons" on YouTube


----------



## Blerghle (Jul 5, 2020)

That nod when the chicken feet are just right sent me. Great stuff!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 5, 2020)

I’m gonna try that shrimp noodle thing. Great fun video.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 5, 2020)

Great stuff although the first cleaver sort of looks like a case of tetanus waiting to happen.


----------



## banzai_burrito (Jul 5, 2020)

That was pretty cute. And man, that wok was seasoned nice, the omelette just slid right off it!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 7, 2020)

That omelette with the whole fish looked interesting but a little hard to eat?


----------



## valdim (Jul 7, 2020)

I envied the fresh veggies they have at hand...
Sweet kids, with seriousness in their actions of chefs. The omlette with fish was too much for my taste.
Ofc, their taste obviously is different and I hope they enjoyed the dish.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 7, 2020)

I think those are smelt. Anyways my Chinese family eat smelt whole. I find the head very bitter. But no doubt my step dad would have eaten that omelette.


----------



## Nagakin (Jul 7, 2020)

I would think of the omelette more as a fish pancake or egg battered fish. I've seen it often in SE Asia, especially with shellfish. It's just stretching protein. Usually served with plain congee and pickled vegetables.


----------



## knifeknight (Jul 8, 2020)

This little guy is a serious chef...but the part with the chicken feet was a bit too much for my taste (but certainly not for his).

Has someone seen this cute little dog ?
Hope he will survive the session....


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 8, 2020)

come on!! not all Chinese people eat dog meat.

chicken feet done right..awesome.


----------



## knifeknight (Jul 8, 2020)

Only kidding !!!

And even if it was so....the Chinese are surely wondering about some western food to.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 8, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> come on!! not all Chinese people eat dog meat.
> 
> chicken feet done right..awesome.


Not all maybe, but I've been to a dog/cat butchering market in southern China. Pretty terrifying by western standards. They had a special breed they preferred and you saw dozens of pups like that one in all the villages.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 8, 2020)

Noodle Soup said:


> Not all maybe, but I've been to a dog/cat butchering market in southern China. Pretty terrifying by western standards. They had a special breed they preferred and you saw dozens of pups like that one in all the villages.


agree. my stepdad tried it!! my sister didnt talk to him for weeks. 

i saw it in Cambodia more.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 8, 2020)

I guess Yangshuo is famous for it. Frankly they go about it in a cruel way that is far more terrible than simply eating them. I just kept telling myself its not my country or culture so how do I have a right to judge? Just don't come here and try it.


----------



## Rangen (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you, that was superb. I noticed that Daddy's cleaver was sharper, but still not sharp. I admire the cooking skills and dishes of the whole family, and I have an impulse to go there and recondition that rusty cleaver, and sharpen the shiny one, while I watch them cook, and learn things.

I'm supposed to know things about Chinese cuisine, but I cannot guess the region.


----------



## Rangen (Aug 4, 2020)

The first step toward liking chicken feet is appreciating texture in food almost as much as flavor.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 4, 2020)

I ate a bunch of pickled chicken's feet in a high end Chinese restaurant in Ho Chi Min with a lady of Chinese background, her idea. She loved them but I thought they were kind of bland as pickled food goes.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 4, 2020)

I love dim sum chicken feet, but I don’t support promoting child labor. Kid should be allowed to be just kid, playing, having fun etc.

To have a 5 year old cooking for the whole family is not cute, it’s just wrong


----------



## Rangen (Aug 4, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> I love dim sum chicken feet, but I don’t support promoting child labor. Kid should be allowed to be just kid, playing, having fun etc.
> 
> To have a 5 year old cooking for the whole family is not cute, it’s just wrong



I get that, but first, poverty breeds necessity, and second, I would have LOVED to have that job, and that training, at his age. Did you notice how proud they looked?


----------



## Slim278 (Aug 4, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> I love dim sum chicken feet, but I don’t support promoting child labor. Kid should be allowed to be just kid, playing, having fun etc.
> 
> To have a 5 year old cooking for the whole family is not cute, it’s just wrong



Where do you get your t-shirts from?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Rangen said:


> I get that, but first, poverty breeds necessity, and second, I would have LOVED to have that job, and that training, at his age. Did you notice how proud they looked?



Kids wants to please their parents, they were proud because they were rewarded to be so. That doesn’t changed the fact that precious years for enjoying the pure innocence & joy of being children without responsibilities have been stripped away.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Slim278 said:


> Where do you get your t-shirts from?



What you mean, Do I need to be shirtless to be anti child labor? The problem is not consumer’s fault.


----------



## Rangen (Aug 4, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> Kids wants to please their parents, they were proud because they were rewarded to be so. That doesn’t changed the fact that previous years for enjoying the pure innocence & joy of being children without responsibilities have been stripped away.



Ah. We were different as children. Sometimes I think I wanted a job as soon as I cleared the womb.


----------



## juice (Aug 4, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> The problem is not consumer’s fault.


It's pretty easy to make the argument that it is, in that nobody produces if there's no market.


----------



## Slim278 (Aug 4, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> What you mean, Do I need to be shirtless to be anti child labor? The problem is not consumer’s fault.


What I mean is that it is one thing to make a declaration for a just cause and another to act upon it and yes, the end consumer is at fault. If someone purchases goods that were produced using child and slave labor, they are supporting child and slave labor, even if they choose not to be aware of the production.

As far as the video goes, I have seen children put through much worse and it be called football or baseball practice. He seems to be enjoying himself in the video.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 4, 2020)

juice said:


> It's pretty easy to make the argument that it is, in that nobody produces if there's no market.



What society would there be no
market for shirt?


----------



## juice (Aug 4, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> What society would there be no
> Market for shirt?


A shirtless one! We covered that earlier.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 4, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> I love dim sum chicken feet, but I don’t support promoting child labor. Kid should be allowed to be just kid, playing, having fun etc.
> 
> To have a 5 year old cooking for the whole family is not cute, it’s just wrong



You would have not like my childhood on a mid-west grain and livestock farm. But then that kind of farm is long gone these days and American kids can just play and have fun I guess.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 4, 2020)

The kids cooks! Big deal. It’s their culture, not ours. 

this planet would be boring if we were all the same.


----------



## juice (Aug 4, 2020)

It's also an awesome skill to be developing at that age, not just the cooking itself but all of the downstream skills that cooking teaches.


----------



## chiffonodd (Aug 5, 2020)

dafox said:


> I really enjoyed watching this.
> 
> Watch "we all live under the same sky, but have different horizons" on YouTube




So am I just wasting my time peeling ginger or what?

That kid rocks.


----------



## Rangen (Aug 5, 2020)

chiffonodd said:


> So am I just wasting my time peeling ginger or what?



It depends. Barbara Tropp used to say that she doesn't peel at home, only for the restaurant, but I usually do. That's partly because I sometimes eat the ginger in the finished dish, and partly because some parts of ginger skin can be pretty gnarly and hard to clean thoroughly.


----------

